# [solved] 3.5" IDE drive in USB enclosure is not accessible

## mistreated

I bought Sweex 3.5" IDE enclosure USB for my old 80Gb IDE hard drive, but Gentoo cannot access this drive.

Device is recognized as Alcor Micro Corp.

```
# lsusb

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)

Bus 002 Device 014: ID 093a:2510 Pixart Imaging, Inc. Optical Mouse

Bus 002 Device 015: ID 058f:6391 Alcor Micro Corp.
```

Here's the dmesg output

```
#dmesg

usb 2-1.4: new high speed USB device number 20 using ehci_hcd

usb 2-1.4: New USB device found, idVendor=058f, idProduct=6391

usb 2-1.4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 2-1.4: Product: USB TO IDE Bridge

usb 2-1.4: Manufacturer: Generic

scsi27 : usb-storage 2-1.4:1.0

scsi 27:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic  Void Disk        9.02 PQ: 0 ANSI: 2

sd 27:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

sd 27:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00

sd 27:0:0:0: [sdc] No Caching mode page present

sd 27:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 27:0:0:0: [sdc] No Caching mode page present

sd 27:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 27:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk
```

But fdisk -l /dev/sdc shows nothing, so i feel like i'm missing some module in my kernel (version is 3.0.6).

```
CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=16384

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

```

What else do i need? Any suggestion would be helpful.

Thanks in advance!Last edited by mistreated on Sun Jan 29, 2012 11:32 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## eccerr0r

Is your udev working properly?

seems like your udev isn't handling the hotplug properly and no /dev/sdc entry shows up.  You could make a /dev/sdc entry as a workaround...

You may also need to have the right partition table support installed if it doesn't match what you're using for other disks.  It's probably not this because the root disk shouldn't care what partition is on it...

----------

## mistreated

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> Is your udev working properly?

 

I think so. I can't remember having any problem with it. USB flash dries are always properly detected as well as SD card reader and digital camera.

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> 
> 
> You may also need to have the right partition table support installed if it doesn't match what you're using for other disks.  It's probably not this because the root disk shouldn't care what partition is on it...
> 
> 

 

Partition table should be ok, since it used to be my internal drive. Anyway it should be accessible by fdisk even with unsupported partitions.

By the way, I tried to connect it to Windows laptop and it was detected by the OS and disk manager displayed that drive.

----------

## eccerr0r

does the drive work completely in windows even?

looks more like a hardware problem at this point.  A lot of those USB-to-IDE adaptors don't quite conform to standards, at least I have one that doesn't work right all the time (and others that do)...

----------

## mistreated

Finally!

eccerr0r, you were right, it was a hardware problem! Everything started working when I switched jumper from "cable select" to  "master", however, manual claimed that it should be in the "cable select" or "slave" position.

Although, I was playing with jumper setting before, I didn't pull the USB cable out while changing jumper position. I thought switching the power off was enough, but for some reason when switching the power on again Linux does not reinitialize the drive.

Hope this might be useful for someone.

Thanks for help, eccerr0r!

----------

